# 009217 - EVAP Leak Detection Pump Control Circuit: Short to GND



## JunioR_VW (Jul 30, 2002)

Can anyone help with this code, I've scanned the wiki but could not find it:

009217 - EVAP Leak Detection Pump Control Circuit: Short to GND 
P2401 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded


Full scan below:

VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3
Data version: 20101206

Wednesday,30,March,2011,20:03:19:09952

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 42 44 46 52 55 56 65

VIN: WVWFV71K37W014812 Mileage: 30390km/18883miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010 *MAIN CONCERN*
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010 *has been fixed since scan*
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010 *ignore*
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010 *has been fixed since scan*
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010 *ignore*
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 H HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: 5BH14--- Serial number: VWZ7Z0F4068292
Coding: 0403010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 05073 444 54290
VCID: 2B732B8AF383

1 Fault Found:
009217 - EVAP Leak Detection Pump Control Circuit: Short to GND 
P2401 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 30395 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 01:26:27

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1223 /min
Load: 18.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 48.0°C
Temperature: 22.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.557 V

Readiness: 0110 0101

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 043 Q HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component: GSG DSG 070 1306 
Revision: 04507000 Serial number: 00000610311000
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 226DC6AE8449

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AC HW: 1K0 907 379 AC
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0101 
Revision: 00H11001 
Coding: 0021122
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: 73C3F3EA6B33

1 Fault Found:
02781 - ASR/ESP Button (E256) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No: 1K0 820 047 FP
Component: Climatic PQ35 120 0606 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 77DBC7FA7F4B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 Q HW: 3C0 937 049 Q
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1501 
Revision: 00H46000 Serial number: 00000005704992
Coding: 078F0F214004150000140000001400000028770B5C0000
Shop #: WSC 05073 444 00885
VCID: 375B07FA3FCB

Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 110706 020 0501 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 05073 

4 Faults Found:
01493 - Bulb for Blinkers; Front Left (M5) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 150
Mileage: 30395 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 12.10 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

01497 - Bulb for Blinkers; Front Right (M7) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 150
Mileage: 30395 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 12.10 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

01496 - Bulb for Fog-Lamps; Left (L22) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 150
Mileage: 30395 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
 ON 
Voltage: 12.05 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

01500 - Bulb for Fog-Lamps; Right (L23) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 150
Mileage: 30395 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 12.05 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 Q HW: 1K0 909 605 Q
Component: 5L AIRBAG VW8R 033 7900 
Revision: 04033000 Serial number: 0038LD092P61 
Coding: 0013644
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3A5D1ECE0CD9

Part No: 1K0 959 339 D
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0006

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AJ HW: 1K0 953 549 AJ
Component: J0527 034 0070 
Coding: 0012122
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: 7ADDDECE4C59

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 920 973 A HW: 1K6 920 973 A
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 1610 
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWZ7Z0F4068292
Coding: 0005003
Shop #: WSC 05073 444 58471
VCID: 314F39E2D1AF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 H HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H12 0150 
Revision: H12 Serial number: 31001065180BB3
Coding: 7F8F03400F000000
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: 2C712896F68D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 919 879 HW: 1K6 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0002 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223T1DNY02
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: FDD755D2DD77

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 920 973 A HW: 1K6 920 973 A
Component: IMMO VDD 1610 
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWZ7Z0F4068292
Shop #: WSC 05073 444 85871
VCID: 314F39E2D1AF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 M HW: 1K0 959 701 M
Component: Tuer-SG 005 0967 
Coding: 0001077
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 385904C632D5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 K
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5 D06 1701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 334333EA2BB3

2 Faults Found:
02546 - Steering Limit Stop 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Mileage: 360 km
Temperature: 24.0°C
Voltage: 12.00 V
Voltage: 11.80 V

00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CD HW: 1K0 959 433 CD
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 051 0215 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 139006885103083F0D04058FB0080A04889C00
Shop #: WSC 05073 444 54290
VCID: 74C1F0F66E3D

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 M HW: 1K0 959 702 M
Component: Tuer-SG 005 0983 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 395F01C209DF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 1T0-907-357.lbl
Part No: 1T0 907 357 
Component: Dynamische LWR 0003 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: F4C170F6EE3D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 H HW: 1K0 035 180 H
Component: Radio PM6 165 0018 
Revision: 00165000 Serial number: VWZ5Z7F2076998
Coding: 0040401
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: 2567DDB29567

2 Faults Found:
00874 - Treble Speaker Front Left (R20) 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 150
Mileage: 30395 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 01:21:53

00003 - Control Module 
014 - Defective
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101110
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 150
Mileage: 30395 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 01:23:14


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CD HW: 1K0 959 433 CD
Component: RDK 0420 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: 74C1F0F66E3D

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JunioR_VW (Jul 30, 2002)

Any ideas Uwe or Dana?


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

::::: WARNING EMERGENCY FORUM ACTION MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FROM FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX! 

THIS SOLAR SYSTEM IS IN DANGER OF A BLACK-HOLE!
YOU TO CAN ESCAPE!
I CAN BE FOUND VIA THIS DHD STAR-GATE ADDRESS......
http://forums.ross-tech.com/member.p...European_Parts


----------



## JunioR_VW (Jul 30, 2002)

vwemporium said:


> short to ground is short to ground.
> 
> Check the harness at the ldp and ldp noid for damage.
> If ok verify harness back to ecm
> ...


Thanks. The harness seems to be fine, ground wire is fine. I think we're leaning towards an internal short at this point. Does that sound like it could be right?


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

::::: WARNING EMERGENCY FORUM ACTION MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FROM FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX! 

THIS SOLAR SYSTEM IS IN DANGER OF A BLACK-HOLE!
YOU TO CAN ESCAPE!
I CAN BE FOUND VIA THIS DHD STAR-GATE ADDRESS......
http://forums.ross-tech.com/member.p...European_Parts


----------



## JunioR_VW (Jul 30, 2002)

vwemporium said:


> Internal noid short and harness damage I have both seen.


Welp. It's not internal because we just replaced the pump, and it has the same code....now tracing harness


----------



## JunioR_VW (Jul 30, 2002)

vwemporium said:


> Internal noid short and harness damage I have both seen.


Can you clarify what you mean by:

Verify in 01-04-071 to operate test or use outputs

01-03 next.

Is this a test performed with vag-com?


----------



## bearthebruce (Dec 23, 2005)

Ever noticed in VCDS that there are numbers next to the words for the buttons? Jack is using VW short hand to let you know what buttons to push!

01=Engine
then 04 = Basic Settings
then 071 = Group number 071 to operate the basic setting

Get the idea?

Hope that helps........


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

::::: WARNING EMERGENCY FORUM ACTION MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FROM FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX! 

THIS SOLAR SYSTEM IS IN DANGER OF A BLACK-HOLE!
YOU TO CAN ESCAPE!
I CAN BE FOUND VIA THIS DHD STAR-GATE ADDRESS......
http://forums.ross-tech.com/member.p...European_Parts 
Does your DTC change when unplugging the LDP noid and running the test?

Best,
Jack


----------



## JunioR_VW (Jul 30, 2002)

vwemporium said:


> Well I would look at the harness real good.
> 
> I have seen them rub on body causing this short.
> 
> ...


The DTC says open circuit/no communication when unplugged. Do you know where that harness runs? I have a fairly large dent in the lower pass. side, just in front of the back wheel. If that is where the harness runs, that is probably my issue.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Well trace back visual or use a tone generator to guide you to the break or short.

Ok now we are cooking. 

Best,


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

Short to the ground on VW means you lost 12 V at some point. Look you wiring diagram and see where is your 12V coming form.
Let say if you disconnect fuse for O2 sensor you will get same code "short to the ground"


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

:::::ALERT FORUM ACTION EMERGENCY MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U 

Just email or PM John [email protected] as to why I have chosen to do this for a modification answer to these posts.....
Ultimately this is his fault for how the account was handled.
[email protected]
You could say I feel insulted and abused..........


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

I just check that. 12V coming form fuse No. 10 in engine compartment fuse box. Check that fuse and see in is it burn and also check continuity between one side of fuse( the one don't get power when you turn ignition on) and pin No. 3 on LDP.
Continuity should not be more then 0.7 Omh


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

:::::ALERT FORUM ACTION EMERGENCY MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U 

Just email or PM John [email protected] as to why I have chosen to do this for a modification answer to these posts.....
Ultimately this is his fault for how the account was handled.
[email protected]
You could say I feel insulted and abused..........


----------



## JunioR_VW (Jul 30, 2002)

Sooo I plugged a 10A fuse into SB10, and the code has disappeared. Bentley lists this fuse location as "Not used"

So what is the correct size fuse for SB10 and can anyone provide an accurate fuse diagram for an 07 GTI? Or just post up a photo of your gti fusebox :thumbup:

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

10A is what you need.Something is not right with your Bentley.


----------



## salx (Sep 29, 2006)

Guys, my car old tuned ECU is a 06A-906-032HP and I aways had a N112 error, I had put a resistor on it ( I did the delete ) and never bother to check it. but recently I got a 06A-906-032RN and 630cc Unitronic file on that. 

Now in addition of the N112 error I got 009217 Evap leak detection pump control circuit error. 

I guess my old euro ecu doesn't care much smog tests, but the us spec has a nasty code review :banghead:

Anyway, can you guys tell me if the problem relays on the n112 delete? 

My car is running lean at Iddle and it's ignoring lemmwinks settings: idlle rpm for example. ( don't know if it has to do with the maf housing ) 

Sorry if this is a bit confusing, but I would be very glad if someone could throw some light on this. 

Tanks!


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

You should start your own thread with an auto-scan please.


----------

